# At What Point Did You Stop Dating?



## ComeOnBaby (Sep 2, 2018)

Assuming that you did!


----------



## jenny86 (Sep 8, 2018)

I never started 😂


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I had been in a relationship in the years beforehand, but in hindsight it was more of an arrangement I later realised. I stopped dating as I was beginning to realise that this was my path.  So in essence a year before I made the formal decision to ttc I stopped/gave up on dating, then I made the decision for definite and took another year to conceive. 

My lo has just started school.  I joined a dating site, met two people.  But tbh I have realised that I don't have the necessary time, every or inclination to bother right now! And given I'm older many in my age group don't have such young children which is another challenge for another day!

Does that answer your question?


----------



## ComeOnBaby (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks both.  I think I need to stop now.  It gets awfully annoying when some bloke from Bumble is constantly Whatsapping me to ask what I'm doing, when what I'm actually doing is looking at donor profiles/researching fertility clinics/shopping for prenatal vitamins.

I love your signature MM&I. I'm just starting out in this journey and it's so beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

ComeOnBaby - all the best with your search and journey


----------



## ComeOnBaby (Sep 2, 2018)

Aww thanks Miamiamo.  How sweet of you to say so.

I'm  realising that I'm still dating for my mum's sake, not my own.  She is the one who is still hoping a knight in shining armour is suddenly going to appear and sweep me off my feet at the last minute, whereas I've long ago given up on that and have accepted this alternative path.  If genuinely be disappointed if someone came along now as it would delay things a lot.


----------



## Felicity123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I’ve been wondering the same thing for a while now.

I keep feeling like I should be dating, but my heart just isn’t in it.  Always feels like I’m just searching for a potential donor which isn’t fair.


----------



## ComeOnBaby (Sep 2, 2018)

I feel similarly.  I truly think this is my path now.


----------



## Bigsky (Jan 3, 2018)

Comeonbaby I can totally relate to this, 
Its actually pretty funny if you stop to think about it! these poor guys messaging us while we browse donor profiles  
I stopped dating for 6 months after my last break up and in that time moved things forward quite significantly with the solo mum plan, Im now due to start with IVF round 1 in november. Out of pure boredom and curiosity  one weekend I downloaded tinder and have actually began quite an in depth conversation with a man a couple of years older who has actually been quite outwardly vocal about the importance of wanting children, 
Im going to have one last ditch attempt here but at this point Im a total realist and Im not about to change my plans now. If he's absolutely bloody amazing and wants to jump on board and be my donor well hey that could be exciting but Im not holding my breath to be let down again by another flakey guy!
After this date I will lay low on the dating for a while, at least until I have this first round out of the way and see how my body reacts, 
x


----------



## ComeOnBaby (Sep 2, 2018)

Yes I hear you Bigsky.  I've also been burned too many times to count on anybody at this point.  And I'm honestly fine with that.  I feel so much more in control doing this on my own.  Once I'm (hopefully!) pregnant, I can't imagine wanting to date for quite some time. 

Best of luck for your IVF.


----------



## Bigsky (Jan 3, 2018)

Well comeonbaby, 

You maybe want to stop the dating for a while after there is a little one around but I guess the beauty of all these apps and things is that if you just want some good old fashioned non comital physical contact its easy to arrange   
I think it will be somewhat liberating to date once again with out the pressure of sizing the guy up as a potential daddy.
Will be like dating in my 20s again when It really wasn't an issue in any sense. Of course finding the time and a good baby sitter could be a whole another issue but it doesn't have to be 100% game over if we don't want it to be I guess!

Good luck with your treatment too! x


----------



## ComeOnBaby (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks Bigsky.  I was clearly born in totally the wrong time period as non-commital physical contact has never been my thing unfortunately!

My heart just isn't into dating right now.  I think I need to stop.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

ComeOnBaby said:


> Thanks both. I think I need to stop now. It gets awfully annoying when some bloke from Bumble is constantly Whatsapping me to ask what I'm doing, when what I'm actually doing is looking at donor profiles/researching fertility clinics/shopping for prenatal vitamins.
> 
> I love your signature MM&I. I'm just starting out in this journey and it's so beautiful and inspiring.


Thank you &#128149;


----------

